# Peppermint Lotion



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay - I don't know if anyone else got a Bath and Body Works coupon in the mail but I got one so I stopped in to the store while I was in town. The special was for a free signature line item with a purchase and although I don't usually shop there I love mint and I was hoping they'd have their holiday peppermint something or other in stock and I was in luck. This year they have a twisted peppermint and I really liked the scent. I got a lotion and a bubble bath/shower gel. For my freebie I got a pink grapefruit body creme, not too bad either. Anyway - I really liked the peppermint. It was slightly sweet but has a subtle hint of fruit and reminds me of peppermint twist candies a lot (hence the name I suppose LOL). But to get to my point - DH doesn't like it as much as I do, stating that he has smelled better mints in the various mint soaps I've collected and tried over the years  So I need to find a mint lotion that we both like. Vicki, can you scent a lotion like your mint julep soap? Anyone else have a nice mint (not spearmint) scented lotion for me to try? 

Thanks!

Trisha


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I need to make more lotion this week or early next week. I am thinking of doing mint with a bit of vanilla in the background. Maybe calling it Peppemint Cream, Peppermint Dream??? If you want, I'll send you a sample for the cost of postage, maybe you can help me think of a name 

Christy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

well dont try Peppermint rosemary, smells just like Bengay! lol!


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL Sherrie! Good to know


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Trisha went to Bath & Body Works??? OMG... Did something freeze over? I've been so busy I must not have noticed! :laughcry

For those of you who don't know Trisha, this is huge. 

You must have really liked that mint Trisha. You risked a headache and everything! 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Lillian's Triple Distilled Peppermint only 1/4 the pipette I sent you Trish or you will tingle  And about 1/2 a pippete of lavander. Lavander (and I use a FO) nobody likes the medicinal effects EO gives you...is an excellent way of giving straight essential oils a perfume quality. 

I play with drops before I mix. 1 drop of peppermint then add what you have to seat the bottom note...patch etc...or use a FO like my lavander. 2 drops, I put them on cotton balls I keep in double ziplocks, coming back after about 20 minutes...sniff coffee beans and then it. 

And all places sell candy cane type scents this time of year, but once you find one, order enough because you can't get it the rest of the year. Working with an FO would be much simpilar with the mixing done for you. Vicki


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Vicki. I'm going to visit a few more stores and maybe I can beg some of Lillian's peppermint from Sara.

Trisha


----------

